# gemeinsames angeln Gennep,Heijen und nähere Umgebung



## malabu (27. Juni 2009)

Hallo Angler !

ich komme aus Kamp-Lintfort und suche nette Mitangler zum gemeinsamen angeln bei Gennep,Heijen und Umgebung.Ich bin Anfänger und im Angelverein BEH. Gennep.Bis dato war ich immer am ouden Maasarm bei Heijen.Fangerfolge = naja...wollen wir nicht drüber sprechen |bla:.

Ich kann immer gute Tips,etc. gebrauchen.Und alleine angeln macht halt nicht immer Spaß.Wenn Ihr in der gleichen Gegend angelt,und Lust habt gemeinsam mal angeln zu gehen(auch Nachtangeln)....vielleicht auch mal spontan,da die meisten ja hier an der Grenze wohnen,meldet Euch doch einfach hier im Thread oder per PN.

Viele Grüße

Malabu


----------



## Tigra_Turbo (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: gemeinsames angeln Gennep,Heijen und nähere Umgebung*

Auf was Angelst du denn dort?

gruß Tim


----------



## malabu (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: gemeinsames angeln Gennep,Heijen und nähere Umgebung*

Hallo Tim,

Barsch & Zander.... (Spinnfischen)....ansonsten auch gern auf Grud mit KöFi auf Zander....ab und an mit Pose auf Friedfisch.....

Gruß

Marcel






Tigra_Turbo schrieb:


> Auf was Angelst du denn dort?
> 
> gruß Tim


----------

